# Spartan Magnum Cables?



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

I have tried about everything out there Except The Spartan magnum cables. It seems over years of experience with drain cleaning I am more productive on un-clogging pipes with a 300 Spartan machine. Someone on this forum months ago stated that" If you know how to use this machine" you really not need any other now its backhoe time. I agree to the max. I have never tried the magnum cables. I currently only use 5/8 inch cable with this machine and "only" have a problem when roots are blocking anything past say 50 feet. I realize that this machine performs the best say 65feet and under for its design. I was just wondering if the magnum cables would have a little better advantage after 65feet? Just for the facts,my 300 is old school and has the "older" style motor which in my "opinion" is stronger vs any newer chinese made motors in all machines.Thanks


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If you want to try the double wound .55 cable in your Spartan 300 I would buy them from Drain Cables Direct. You will have to change out the anchor and get the punch tool since the 5/8 punch tool is to big. http://www.drain cables.com/pages/drain_doublewound.html

The reason I say draincables direct is they make all their cables out of music wire, which is more acid resistant. You will be able to do heavy root blockages with the double wound cable out to 150' and you will notice the machine is much lighter as well.


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> If you want to try the double wound .55 cable in your Spartan 300 I would buy them from Drain Cables Direct. You will have to change out the anchor and get the punch tool since the 5/8 punch tool is to big. http://www.drain cables.com/pages/drain_doublewound.html
> 
> The reason I say draincables direct is they make all their cables out of music wire, which is more acid resistant. You will be able to do heavy root blockages with the double wound cable out to 150' and you will notice the machine is much lighter as well.


Actually Spartan is making acid resistant cables now, they hold up pretty well, better than Drain Cables Direct.

I find the .55 and .66 cables seem a little stiff and perhaps a bit too easy to knot up but if I was using a 300 machine they'd be my first choice because they can handle a lot more torque than the standard 5/8".


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The magnum cable is all about stiff, and it does not handle more torque, it builds torque faster. If you had standard cable in your machine and the cutter gets caught in a stoppage, the drum normally would have to rotate 15 full turns to reach maximum torque, where as the magnum cable the drum would only have to rotate 5 to 6 times to reach max torque.

Because it reaches torque faster guys have a tendency to over torque it and kink or break the cable, then call it junk. 

As for spartan cable just had some sent it back its junk still.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

*sewer machines*

FOR REAL its not the machine or the cable "its the man using it" but having a gorlitz helps""" I have been using draincables since it was called service spring boy time flys


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

*machines*

!1st use small machine 1/4 inch cable for tubs,showers ,washer drains ,some sinks, floor drains, long kitchen sinks 75 to 100' 3/8 inch cables<> all sewers 3 inch to 6 inch, 3/4 inch cable.Get the biggest cable you can thru the line you are working on! if you work for a big company that has deep pockets use best cable money can buy but I like :drain cables direct:SERVICE SPRING WHEN i ran across them at a trade show in nashville) hollow core for me( when necessary) its easy to cut cable install a splice core, and keep going, we used to spot weld, but now they have red bottle of thread lock that works for me, its all in CONFINDANCE 20 plus years does that,(and tonight a little drink ) we all have our knicks, some like repairs in houses some like out side jobs others cull (some have men to do it all when I was younger I was lucky they let us do what we were good at) , I used to like the outside jobs, now I like inside easy jobs. But I still have 2 small machines 1 big gorlitz) machines, I use a camera,locater, and a small jetter ,it gets me by, I only wish I had a elect loading ramp when I was 25 YO instead of 35 now at 60 me old back hurts


----------



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

*Thanks But?*

I respect your experience retired rooter man but, I disagree with your theory on no difference with machines. I started with a O brien sled machine. Then, made a big mistake and bought a Mytana sled! first time out about 30 feet it tied itself up in a root ball, and its good I was able to get out of the way because the cheap air petal stuck open and the machine was about to flip but the welds broke first on the frame before the machine flipped. ''You get what you pay for" I do agree on one thing though, A tommy lift gate is a must before any machine. Most machines are way to heavy to unload/Reload then carry down/UP avg 12 basement stairs and winter doesnt help much.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I HAD to use a my tanna for several years it was a trip I took the machine apart every job.Thinking back I looked like a fool rolling a reel=with 150 ft of 3/4 cable to job site ,the rolling the frame and putting it together .No foot switch just off @on button on top (like old rr) but it was a mean machine ,many times I added another 150 ft of cable and kept going on those long sewers when I was too stubburn to cut in a cleanout.And when sewers had several cleanouts in a row I would take machine apart and get it to the cleanouts .The my tanna had wheels supposeodly close together so you could take it thru doors without any trouble .It gives me nightmares thinking about those days .As far as machines ,alot of guys wanna fight saying one machine is so much better than the other.IMHO I always thought spartain and gorlitz were the 2 best and rigid if you worked in a plant and kept it in one place but for me the open reel sled type works for me .GORLITZ ,MY TANA,DURA-CABLE AS far as the others never tried ,oh yea one time I broke a cable and tried 2 different mar-cos from blows I took them both back the same day pure junk imho


----------



## marshalljackson (Jan 29, 2010)

*Drain Cables Direct .66 Double Wound*

I am using a Spartan 1065 with the .66 magnum cables. I need some additional cable and to save a little $$$, I was considering going with the Drain Cables Direct. I spoke to a salesmen on the phone and he said that they do NOT sell splice/repair parts for the .66. Does anyone know if this cable is repairable using the Spartan Splicers? After 1 kink, do you have to throw this expensive cable away? Thanks!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

marshalljackson said:


> I am using a Spartan 1065 with the .66 magnum cables. I need some additional cable and to save a little $$$, I was considering going with the Drain Cables Direct. I spoke to a salesmen on the phone and he said that they do NOT sell splice/repair parts for the .66. Does anyone know if this cable is repairable using the Spartan Splicers? After 1 kink, do you have to throw this expensive cable away? Thanks!


 No splices but you can put new female / male ends on the cable. It takes some doing getting the end into the inner core, and welding the two outer cables to the end, yet not to overheat the cable all at the same time.

So to answer your question again no splices, but you can cut the cable and add a male and female connector.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

SewerRatz, what would you say the .55 cable is most comparable to in standard sized cable ? 5/8", 11/16' ???


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> SewerRatz, what would you say the .55 cable is most comparable to in standard sized cable ? 5/8", 11/16' ???



I would say its better than the standard 5/8" cable but not quite up to par of the 11/16". Remember what I posted about the magnum cable, its not about the torque it puts out, it is about stiffness. The magnum gets stiffer faster. As the cutter gets caught the outer windings are trying to tighten down as the inner cable tries to spread out, which makes the cable stiffer faster and reaching max torque quicker.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

its all about the stiffness!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

leak1 said:


> its all about the stiffness!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



Is your cable getting limp?, to limber to work with? Do you wish it was stiffer? Just buy this miracle blue powder and rub it on your rod and watch it get stiffer. It lasts for hours, amaze your friends with how stiff it gets. Buy now and we will through in a quart of snake oil to keep your rod looking like new.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Is your cable getting limp?, to limber to work with? Do you wish it was stiffer? Just buy this miracle blue powder and rub it on your rod and watch it get stiffer. It lasts for hours, amaze your friends with how stiff it gets. Buy now and we will through in a quart of snake oil to keep your rod looking like new.


 
To the casual observer, that's just plain disturbing :huh:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> SewerRatz, what would you say the .55 cable is most comparable to in standard sized cable ? 5/8", 11/16' ???



I WOULD SAY THE " TROJAN " .55 CABLE IS STRONGER THEN 3/4" 
STANDARD CABLE, :thumbup:

AND THE .66 " TROJAN " IS STRONGER THEN 11/4" CABLE 
IT IS 2ND STRONGEST SEWER CABLE THAT IS MANMADE ! :thumbup:

THE ONLY THING STRONGER IS THE " TROJAN " STAINLESS STEEL
CABLE !


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*spartan 55 cable*

I find working for myself that the Electric Eel C model is the best for roots and humping up and down stairs it only weighs 75lbs then you can carry the cable in seperately It all saves your back.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

3Peasdrain said:


> I find working for myself that the Electric Eel C model is the best for roots and humping up and down stairs it only weighs 75lbs then you can carry the cable in seperately It all saves your back.



Messy sectional machine  Wise man once say, no power feed, pulling on cable not good for back


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*YES ASSTYME *!

*MY LOW BACK WENT OUT ON ME THIS MORNING!

         

THANKS TO ALL MY YEARS OF PUSHING AND 

HAULING CABLE IN AND OUT OF SEWER 

MACHINES WITHOUT A POWER FEED ! 
*


----------

